# Have a '88 QSW, instrument panel totally dead...



## babybingoo (Mar 13, 2018)

I bought a '88 Synchro wagon last year, its in excellent condition but has a few small gremlins. I parked it at my dads house for a couple months and when I went to start it the next time, the instrument panel was totally dead, nothing worked except the digital clock. No battery light, no indicator lights, no tach, ect. Is it common for the entire instrument panel to fail this way? or is it possible electrical issue? fuse is ok.


----------



## mcgoverner (Jan 28, 2016)

wondering if youve resolved this yet? My guess is that your ignition switch is bad... If you are getting power to the starter and fuel pump and the vehicle starts, then try jumping on the backside of the ignition switch (in the wiring connector itself), from the yellow/black wire to the black wires directly next to it... the other thing you can do is unplug the wiring connector from the ignition switch, but not all the way, just enough so that its still getting power from the battery, but so that the male prongs of the switch are exposed, and then try jumping from the yellow/black prong to the black prong... that should light the instrument panel and tell you your switch is bad... if its not that, youve got deeper wiring issues...


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

Did you resolve the issue??


----------

